# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  اختراق موقع وزارة العدل الأردنية

## الوسادة

خبر جديد 

بما اني بفوت على موقع وزارة العدل عشان نرفد منتدانا بمعلومات قضائية مهمة بس انا انصدمت قبل دقائق فقط لما دخلت عالموقع و شفت هالصورة الله اعلم هي صورة محطوطة للواجهة الرئيسية ام انه فعلا تم اختراق الموقع بس مهما كان هادي مش عملة يا انت يللي هكرت الموقع لو شو ما كانت اهدافك لأنه الغاية مو دايما تبرر الوسيلة 







هاد الموقع 

http://www.moj.gov.jo/



مع حبي


الوسادة

----------

